# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  cho em hỏi về giá ac servo misu

## vpopviet

tình hình là rất tình hình ah
e có post bài hỏi về giá ac sẻvo misu mà k cao nhân trả lời nên làm thêm cái pic này hỏi tiếp ah
e có ông anh chuyên bóc máy ở trung quốc, có mớ ac servo hãng misu các đời j2,j3,j4 nó ghi 100w, 200w,400w, 
( trọn 1 bộ kèm driver dây cáp đầy đủ lun), vậy máy pro cho em hỏi 3 vấn đề
1/ j2,j3,j4 nó chênh lệch giá nhiều k
2/ ac servo này giá thị trường mình tầm bao nhiêu 100w,200w,400w, để e so sánh khi lấy cả lô về có đắt hơn mua ở trong nước k
3/ ví vụ bộ misu j3 100w size bao nhiêu, 200w size bao nhiêu, bác nào có sài rồi cho e biết cái ah

ai giúp e với, e mua chủ yếu về sài,  nếu rẻ đánh cả lô thì e chia sẽ cho ai cần, mấy bác pro trên đây giúp e cái ah
zalo 01689871637
P/S 5cái card 20k cho 5 người giúp e đầu tiên ah. tính trên diễn đàn

----------


## Tuanlm

giá thì bác tính tầm 150 ~ 200k/w. Dùng cho cnc cỏ thì ít khi thấy phân biệt dòng. Chỉ xét độ cũ mới và phụ kiện. Mấy hãng Nhựt bổn thì đắt hơn của mấy chú Sâm Cao ly
Thêm nữa là dùng cho cnc chỉ có loại chạy pulse/dir. Bác dzớt loại chạy speed hay chạy mạng là coi như chỉ để bán nội tạng giá phế liệu.

----------


## Diyodira

> giá thì bác tính tầm 150 ~ 200k/w. Dùng cho cnc cỏ thì ít khi thấy phân biệt dòng. Chỉ xét độ cũ mới và phụ kiện. Mấy hãng Nhựt bổn thì đắt hơn của mấy chú Sâm Cao ly
> Thêm nữa là dùng cho cnc chỉ có loại chạy pulse/dir. Bác dzớt loại chạy speed hay chạy mạng là coi như chỉ để bán nội tạng giá phế liệu.


giá này là /kg thì hợp lý hơn.

và đây cũng là lời góp ý rất chân thành.

thanks

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## h-d

> giá này là /kg thì hợp lý hơn.
> 
> và đây cũng là lời góp ý rất chân thành.
> 
> thanks


cụ ý tính trên W mà cụ

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> giá này là /kg thì hợp lý hơn.
> 
> và đây cũng là lời góp ý rất chân thành.
> 
> thanks


tính như cụ thì servo đời càng cổ thì càng có giá sao? em đưa ra cách tính nhanh theo thị trường mà. Ví dụ : một em 100w giá bình quân khoảng 1.5 chai. Nếu cụ tính Kg thì tính như Lào ạ? con servo đời 85 nặng gần gấp 3 lần em đời 2000.

----------


## inhainha

> tính như cụ thì servo đời càng cổ thì càng có giá sao? em đưa ra cách tính nhanh theo thị trường mà. Ví dụ : một em 100w giá bình quân khoảng 1.5 chai. Nếu cụ tính Kg thì tính như Lào ạ? con servo đời 85 nặng gần gấp 3 lần em đời 2000.


Thì bác ấy tính kg cho mấy chú đời cổ mà bác. Chứ đời mới mà giá đó chắc cũng không mua được dòng chạy mạng chứ nói chi pul/dir.

@chủ thớt: không biết anh bác chủ thớt ở vùng Trung Quốc là vùng nào chứ servo Mitsubishi rất hút hàng bên đó. Dân buôn Tàu toàn qua bên Hàn gom hàng, giá lấy cao mà mình không chen vô nổi thì biết như thế nào rồi. Nói chung bác chủ mua về dùng ok chứ buôn bán chẳng bõ đâu. Chưa kể bác chủ mà dính lô chạy mạng thì khóc be be luôn đó.

----------


## solero

1/ Không nhiều
2/ Tùy đời nào nữa chứ loanh quanh 100W 1,5-2tr, 200W 2,5-3tr, 400W 4-5tr
3/ 50W, 100W size 40, 200W, 400W size 60

P/s: NO cần card. Định ko trả lời.

----------


## vpopviet

Cảm ơn may bác thông não e ah, tại k biết servo, toàn sài step, cũng k biết hỏi ai( ở nông thôn thông tin tiếp cận k nhiều ah), nên mới hỏi mấy cao nhân học hỏi thêm. Tại thấy ham ac servo mà hỏi thì giá cao quá, gặp dip ông anh về thăm quê(quê e ở an giang), thấy mình chế cnc mini, ổng hỏi sau k chơi ac servo, mình nói k có tiền, ổng bảo có cả lố bốc máy ở bển, nên hỏi mún chơi thì ổng bán cả lô, kêu mình trả giá, chổ tuy rằng a e nhưng k có thân e sợ bị hố, mà ôm hận nên lập pic hỏi ah
E cảm ơn lời khuyên các bác,.

----------


## Gamo

Ông Tuanlm viết dư số 0 thui, 10k-20k/w

100w thấy hay bán khoảng 1.5tr-2tr, 400w khoang 4-5tr

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Thì bác ấy tính kg cho mấy chú đời cổ mà bác. Chứ đời mới mà giá đó chắc cũng không mua được dòng chạy mạng chứ nói chi pul/dir.
> 
> @chủ thớt: không biết anh bác chủ thớt ở vùng Trung Quốc là vùng nào chứ servo Mitsubishi rất hút hàng bên đó. Dân buôn Tàu toàn qua bên Hàn gom hàng, giá lấy cao mà mình không chen vô nổi thì biết như thế nào rồi. Nói chung bác chủ mua về dùng ok chứ buôn bán chẳng bõ đâu. Chưa kể bác chủ mà dính lô chạy mạng thì khóc be be luôn đó.



chính trong post của bác đã có sự mâu thuẫn rồi, vậy khi mua nhầm thì chi phí đó ai chịu? mua sĩ, mua xô nó kèm theo bao nhiêu là rủi trong đó, rồi về để mà đưa sản phẩm tới tay khách hàng còn bao nhiêu là công đoạn??? kinh doanh ba đồ bãi này chua lắm chứ bộ tưởng dễ ăn chăng??? mình biết bao nhiêu ông cụt vốn cũng từ ba hàng bãi này, thấy vậy mà không phải vậy, nên mình nói là góp ý chân thành là từ kinh nghiệm mà có, còn cứ nghe mấy ông ngồi đáy giếng mà phóng thanh tùm lum thì trắng tay có ngày. Chính chúng ta là dân kỹ thuật đi mua từng túm vài kg về dùng mà cũng chỉ đạt được 50% là mừng rồi thì nói chi tới một rọ sắt hàng tấn hàng, phơi mưa phơi nắng.

giá thì ae cứ suy từ giá thị trường ra và định giá mua vào khoảng 1/5 là an toàn, trên phương diện kinh doanh nhé, còn mấy ông mua dùng cũng đừng phóng khoáng quá mà vô tình phá giá thị trường  :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## solero

Mua phải lô chạy mạng (network) thì ngồi đấy mà cười.

----------


## ducduy9104

Đồ bên China thì là chắc cũng Made in China. Đồ bốc bên Japan thì khả năng cao là Made in Japan  :Big Grin: 

Mua có hội bán có phường thôi các bác, người của ta qua Nhật cũng lập hội ve chai rất lâu rồi nên hoạt động mạnh mẽ hơn các nước khác. May là bọn Tàu với Nhật không ưu nhau lắm chứ không thì Tàu nó thống cmn lĩnh rồi  :Big Grin: 

Chém gió cho vui thôi nha bà con.

----------


## nhatson

> giá thì bác tính tầm 150 ~ 200k/w. Dùng cho cnc cỏ thì ít khi thấy phân biệt dòng. Chỉ xét độ cũ mới và phụ kiện. Mấy hãng Nhựt bổn thì đắt hơn của mấy chú Sâm Cao ly
> Thêm nữa là dùng cho cnc chỉ có loại chạy pulse/dir. Bác dzớt loại chạy speed hay chạy mạng là coi như chỉ để bán nội tạng giá phế liệu.


thật ra servo cho CNC chiếm cở 20 30% thị phần động cơ trợ động thôi ah tuanlm ơi, chưa có DIY cnc , servo vẫn bán ấm ầm nên khó nói
vì chung ta ko làm tbi tự động hóa nên mới loại bỏ 1 số loại servo

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Mua phải lô chạy mạng (network) thì ngồi đấy mà cười.


dân buôn servo ko làm giàu nhờ đám DIY cnc đâu cụ, làm giàu nhờ cung cấp tbi thay thế cho dây chuyền ko ah

b.r

----------

Diyodira

----------


## nhatson

> Đồ bên China thì là chắc cũng Made in China. Đồ bốc bên Japan thì khả năng cao là Made in Japan 
> 
> Mua có hội bán có phường thôi các bác, người của ta qua Nhật cũng lập hội ve chai rất lâu rồi nên hoạt động mạnh mẽ hơn các nước khác. May là bọn Tàu với Nhật không ưu nhau lắm chứ không thì Tàu nó thống cmn lĩnh rồi 
> 
> Chém gió cho vui thôi nha bà con.


viet nam có mua về đây tàu nó cần nó cũng qua hốt hết ah
xưa đám ve chai ở sì gòn có nghề thau main board về gở jack pci bán cho tàu

----------


## Gamo

> thật ra servo cho CNC chiếm cở 20 30% thị phần động cơ trợ động thôi ah tuanlm ơi, chưa có DIY cnc , servo vẫn bán ấm ầm nên khó nói
> vì chung ta ko làm tbi tự động hóa nên mới loại bỏ 1 số loại servo


Làm máy Pick and Place dùng chạy mạng có lẽ sướng hơn pulse/dir á

----------


## inhainha

> Làm máy Pick and Place dùng chạy mạng có lẽ sướng hơn pulse/dir á


Mấy cái clip demo chạy kẹp cái bút chì chạy đồng bộ giữa 2 actuator thì toàn chạy mạng, chứ pul/dir làm gì nổi. Do dân làm máy bên mình toàn làm máy đơn chiếc, nên chẳng quan tâm đến mạng nhện thôi, chứ làm 1 cái hệ thống gồm nhiều PLC hoặc nền tảng là phải chạy mạng mới chạy được.

----------


## inhainha

> chính trong post của bác đã có sự mâu thuẫn rồi, vậy khi mua nhầm thì chi phí đó ai chịu? mua sĩ, mua xô nó kèm theo bao nhiêu là rủi trong đó, rồi về để mà đưa sản phẩm tới tay khách hàng còn bao nhiêu là công đoạn??? kinh doanh ba đồ bãi này chua lắm chứ bộ tưởng dễ ăn chăng??? mình biết bao nhiêu ông cụt vốn cũng từ ba hàng bãi này, thấy vậy mà không phải vậy, nên mình nói là góp ý chân thành là từ kinh nghiệm mà có, còn cứ nghe mấy ông ngồi đáy giếng mà phóng thanh tùm lum thì trắng tay có ngày. Chính chúng ta là dân kỹ thuật đi mua từng túm vài kg về dùng mà cũng chỉ đạt được 50% là mừng rồi thì nói chi tới một rọ sắt hàng tấn hàng, phơi mưa phơi nắng.
> 
> giá thì ae cứ suy từ giá thị trường ra và định giá mua vào khoảng 1/5 là an toàn, trên phương diện kinh doanh nhé, còn mấy ông mua dùng cũng đừng phóng khoáng quá mà vô tình phá giá thị trường 
> 
> thanks


Kinh doanh thì có mua vào thì mới có hàng bán ra. Sự thắng thua hay thành bại lại là do hiểu biết của người buôn bán. Bác không biết gì bác trả giá 1/5 giá thị trường để dự phòng rủi ro thì lúc đó ai bán cho bác để bác mua. Đâu có mỗi mình bác là người mua đâu  :Big Grin: 
Chưa kể, là giá thị trường là giá dành cho món nào cụ thể. Chứ nói chung chung servo 200w hay 400w thì cũng nhiều giá lắm. Vậy thì 1/5 là 1/5 của giá nào?

----------


## Tuanlm

> thật ra servo cho CNC chiếm cở 20 30% thị phần động cơ trợ động thôi ah tuanlm ơi, chưa có DIY cnc , servo vẫn bán ấm ầm nên khó nói
> vì chung ta ko làm tbi tự động hóa nên mới loại bỏ 1 số loại servo


MÌnh đang nói về CNC cỏ (DIY)  :Big Grin: . Mới hốt về một mớ yaskawa chạy mechalink II nghiên cứu mà chưa kiếm được tài liệu về chuẩn đó. Bác nào có mần cái ơn chia sẻ với.

----------


## Baohan

Từ 100w đến 400w j2s liên hệ mình diepkimnhan@gmail.com

----------


## spkt2004

Topic cũng đã lâu nên chắc bác chủ đã có chủ ý rồi, nhưng nói gì thì nói chứ hàng bên trung quốc thì khỏi đi bác, chính tụi tàu khựa còn qua việt nam gom hàng japan về làm lại thì bác nghĩ sao.

----------

